# Boat shrink wrap



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone had this done for winter storage? Any moisture or condensation issues?


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I work at Germaine Marine in Orem. If done right, there should be no moisture, condensation, mold, or mildew at the end of the season. We shrink-wrap hundreds of boats a year.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

